# The MS-DOS "DEBUG SCRIPT" to completely remove partition table from HARD DRIVE



## sabret00the (Sep 26, 2006)

*Debug Script *


The following debug script removes DOS and non-DOS partitions on the hard drive. This script is intended for use on personal computers with MS operating systems and compatible hard drives. This debug script allows you to convert a drive from an incompatible partition structure to one that will work with FDISK.EXE such as, converting Linux partitions to MS-DOS partitions. 



Insert the boot diskette (bootable floppy) into the respective drive(floppy drive,A: ). 

Restart the computer. 

A black screen with Microsoft Windows® 95 Startup Menu will appear. Press the <5> key on the keyboard followed by the <Enter> key. The boot process will conclude with an A:\> prompt, followed by a blinking underline (cursor). 
From the A:\> prompt, type the following commands and press the <Enter> key after each command: 

* NOTICE:  Performing the following will remove all data from your hard disk drive.* 


 NOTE:  Type the bolded text only (the debug prompt is a dash). You will receive an error if you type anything other than the bold text. The non-bolded text represents the system response that will appear after typing each command and press the <Enter> key. 


*debug* 
-*F 200 L1000 0 *
-*A CS:100 *
xxxx:0100 *MOV AX,301 *
xxxx:0103 *MOV BX,200 *
xxxx:0106 *MOV CX,1 *
xxxx:0109 *MOV DX,80 *


* NOTE:  Type 80 for the Main hard drive - HD 0, or type 81 for the Second hard drive - HD 1. *


xxxx:010C *INT 13 *
xxxx:010E *INT 20 *
xxxx:0110 *(Leave this line blank and press the <Enter> key) *
-*G *


The message, *Program terminated normally*, appears. *Turn off* the computer by pressing the power button. 
*On the next startup the hard drive must be partitioned and formatted.*


Thank You.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 9, 2006)

well a few points I would like to add here:
1)this is an option if OS reinstall is not working and you need to remove Bad Sectors
2)dont try this on Laptop Hard Drives....not recommended
3)Once executed the data on the hard drive is gone forever and cannot be recovered again.


----------

